# Chieftain question



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

Im buying a chieftain and wondered how it fares on muddy ground etc, does the tag axle cause more drag thereby causing more skidding than the nomal single axle?


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi ron, there will be more resistance but that wont be the big problem . 

your problem is that youll be carrying loads more weight cause youve got loads of payload and the front wheels will have to find more grip .

i dont think i would bother about it really . just watch where you park,
just like the rest of us front wheel drivers.

absolutely love the avatar and i think it should get one of those medals :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,

The Cheiftan will be OK but you must be sensible with the loading. If you put a lot of heavy stuff in the excellent large rear lockers, and you are pointing even very slightly uphill on wet grass from standing start, you may lose some traction. You are a bit better off with the tag in as much as some extra weight in the back wont lift as much weight of the front wheels as many single axle long overhang MH.


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

thanks for the answers you two , ive promised myself that ill only carry what i carry now in the dakota , ill try to keep to that HONEST!
Mind you ive been lucky so far ive used the bread basket sides a few times and theyve worked .


Thanks F S , the avatar reminds me of my boyhood, didnt we all do that sort of thing?


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

Oh by the way any idea of the maximum weight i can tow with the chieftain just in case i go down the road of getting a caratow for my clio.


----------



## Foxtrot (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi ,re: towing weight, have just asked the same question to autotrail and they tell me 1000 kilos and that must include the weight of the A frame. we too are going to tow, looking foward to the freedom that will give. Have been wondering for a while now what to do and have finally made the decision, just waiting for our tow car to arrive. Happy towing.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Chieftain*

Just sold mine after 3 years full timing bought RV , three years No problems or complaints ( even though we bought from Brownhills).
Just use normal precautions with a Heavy ! front wheel drive, towed small fiat car on A frame allways loaded to the MAX...Good luck nice van we loved ours and sorry to part with it but wanted more room for full time living..


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I think from experince that the Chieftain is marginally worse than a single axle van. Only due to the extra weight of the vehicle and items being carried. If travelling on soft ground make sure you unhitch the car/trailer first or you have got no chance! Again from experience :lol: 
What I did get form Morrisons was a pair of these rubber scraper mats (mats with large round holes in) I cut them in half down the middle and joined them end on with cable ties. They make great grip mats and only cost about £3.50 They got us out of a load of trouble recently on a muddy field.
As for as the maximum towing weight. Speak to the towbar supplier to check the rating of the towbar. Towtal told me on our Mohican it was about 1300kg IIRC. Not sure what the PWS one is on the Chieftain. We tow a Matiz on an A Frame so will be well within the limits.



> i dont think i would bother about it really . just watch where you park,
> just like the rest of us front wheel *Chieftain* drivers.


 :indian:


----------

